# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  غربة الأوطان.. جديد اميرة المرح

## Princess

شيء من الحلم ...
يداعب مخيلة كل حي ،، وحفنة من الأماني تحلي الأيام المُره.... 
حيٌ هو و أي حياة تلك ؟؟؟!! 
ان زينتها الفرحه اثقلتها الأتراح..
وان داعبتها السعاده نثرت الهموم ملحاً على الجراح... 

قد يكون القدر صعباً عسير ..
و الفراق بطل في حياة ذلك الحي ..!! 
وقد يضع اللقاء نقطاً على حروف حياته الصماء.. 
لتنطق بما يجعلها تزدان بـالأمل...
ربما يخذله من يحب..
وربما ينال الأحسان ممن لم يتوقع ان ينال منهم أي شيء.!! 
تراه معاتباً القدر ونادباً حظه وناعتاً اياه بالدقيق الذي فوق الشوك قد نُثر!!!
وبقسوة يُأمر الحافي بجمعه مع هبوب رياح الملمات العاتيه...!! 
إلا ان لـلأبتسامة الصادقه سحرا ... ولـلعيون الناطقة جاذبية ... 
يأبى أي شجن ان يخمد تأثيرهما ...
.
.
.
.
.
. 


و اعود اليكم اخيراً  :embarrest:  من بعد غياب طويل .. و رواية جديدة لي .. وكما عودتكم دوما.. باللهجة القطيفية..
مختلطه من مختلف القرى والنواحي ..  
حكايتنا هذه المره بعنوان: 

غربة الأوطـــــــــان
 



ترقبوها .... على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية... 
تم تجهيز الأفكار ... اما الحبكه الدرامية فستكون مباشرة ... يوميا ماعدا الخميس والجمعه... << مسوية فيها قناه عدله... :toung:  
انتظروني ... 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ، 
آمووره تسلم الإيدين يآرب :) ،

وننتظر الروآيه آكيد وإن شآإء الله يمدي واتآإبعهآ آول بأآول  :nuts:  ،

ربي يعطيش مليوون عآإفيه حبووبه :) ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

بالتوفيق

تحيآتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
واخيرااااً رجعتي لنا بعد هالغيييبه وحشتيناا يا بنت :)
وكل عام وانتِ بألف خيرر غناااتووو
ووحشتناااااا سواليفك ف الروااايات >> يا حووبني لها وبالعاميه بعد تماااام وفووق التماام *_^
اهم شي ما انسيتي اتجيبي سالفه قصه ابو سلطان الله يذكره بالخير 
اللي في موضوع عجايز المنتدى خخخخخخ >> كف 
وان شااااء الله ان شاااااء الله اكوون من المتابعييين المستمررين 
ربي يعطييك ألف عافيه ع المجهووود
وربي يوفقك لكل خير وصلااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

يـوٍوٍهـ وأخيرٍاً غـنـآتـي .. 
وأنـي كـل يوم أفتـح المنتدىآ وأقول وينهـآ أميره للحين ماحطت روايتهاا  :embarrest: 
والحين فتحت المنتدى وشفت البنر صرخت اقول يووووووووه حطتهااااا 
واخوي اختلع جا يشوف وش صاير هههههههههه
بس اني مابكون من المتابعين اول بأول لأني باسافر 18/9/1430هـے
وإن شاء الله برجع 3/10/1430هـے
وبكون من المتابعين  :embarrest: 
وإن شاء الله مااجي الا فيه مليون جزء 
<<~ متفائله البنت  :laugh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش الله العافية 
كاتبتنا العملاقة
مو حجما كيفا
هاهاها

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اهين اميره طبعا ما يحتاج اني اول المتابعين 
وان شاء الله تكون زي ماعرفتوني كثر ما عرفني 
لانها احلى روايه قريتها ان شاء الله احلى منها بعد 
مشكوره ع الروايه الجديده بتنشط حياتنا شوي
وبانتظارها على احر من الجمر

تحياتيـ ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ياااااااااااي وناسة 

بس من الاسم صار لازم اجهز علبة الكلينكيس

يعطيك العافية
واكيد من المتابعين
واحتمال كالعادة من خلف الكواليس

----------


## حساسه بزياده

متى الحلقه الأخيره :nosweat:

----------


## أموله

^__^ ننتظر بشوق كبير ,,, وآكيد بكون من متابعيها // 

لآتتأإخري علينا بأإبدآعكـ ,,

----------


## حلاالكون

نتظرررررر بفاااااارغ الصبر

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

مرإأآحــبـ..~

ان شاء الله متآبعينـ أول بأولـ..^^

و ان شاء الله تكون مثل ضعنآ يآ صبرنآ و مآعرفتوني كثر ما عرفني وأحسنـ بعد 

يلآ ننتظرهآ علىآ أحر من الجمر

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

وناسهـ لو تعرفي وش سويت انتظرها من زمان

::

وكلا اسئلش الي متي بتنزيلهااا

::

نحن بالأنتظار واكيد حلوه مثل اللي قبلهاا

موفقينـ

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الهي لا يحرمني منكم و يديم تشجيعكم
و احلى متابعين والله على شبكة الناصره
حماس ياعيني عليكم
تبردو القلب ربي يبرد قلوبكم..
بس ما اوصيكم على روحي...
 :toung:  :embarrest: 
هونكم علي .. شويه شويه.. وليكم اللي يسر خواطركم بأذن الله
موفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

مرحباا خيتو اميرر

اول مادخلت الموقع شفت اللاعلان افرحت من قلب 

من زمااان واني انتظر من بداية الاجااازه << يعجبهاا اسلوبك في الكتاابه 

ونتظر الحلقاات 

ونكون لش من المتابعين ان شاء الله 

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر القصه 
وإن شاء الله نكون من المتابعين

----------


## ابو ريحان

السلام عليكم يا غاليه الشكر لك في البدايه على ما تستحقين عليه الشكر واكثر اختي الاصل ان تكون هذه الرساله العابره الصغيره رد على ما خط نبض قلبك من كلام جميل ولكن اعذريني فانا اواجه مشكله ولا استطيع حلها وطرقت بابك لهذا السبب فانا لا اعلم شيئ عن المنتديات وارغب في ان اكون عضو اشارك الناس فان كنتي تستطيعين مساعدتي فهذا رجاء لي ومره اخره شكرا لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


مدام السالفة فيها أميرة يعني إن شاء الله اني من كوكبة المتابعين :) ولي الشرف...



انتظرها وأحفك بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد....

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## آهات حنونه

السلام عليكم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

بنتظااارك خيتي أميره على آحر من الجمر عنوان الروايه محمس جدا

لاطولييين علينا

من المتابعين بأذن واحد أحد

تحياتي لك

----------


## سنين

سلام أختي /أميرة المرح 

تسلمي حبيبتي على الروايات  الحلوة 

بصراحة أني ماتبعتك أول بأول  ورواياتك مرة رواعه 


نتظرتك بفرغ الصبر 

تحياتي

----------


## الشمعة

*نحن في إنتظارك يا اميرة 

وتأكدي لن يخيب ظننا بكِ ابداً*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

وااااااه واخيراً :wavetowel2: 
اكيد في انتظار الابداع الجديد بكل شوووووووووق
ربي لايحرمنا منك ووفقك لكل خير
الساعة كم يجيبوه ومتى الحلقة الاولى ؟؟
ime still waiting

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

واااااااااااااااااااااو وواااااااااااااااو وكماااان وااااااااو
واخيرااااااااا اميرووووو بتحطي ليناا روااايهـ ياقلبي عليج
اكييييييييد بكووون اول المتابعين لج اول بااول 
ربي لايحرمنا من روااايتج 
صج ونااااااااااااااسهـ<<<شوي شوي لاتخبقي الطوووفه من صرختج
بالانتظااااااااااااار بس صج متى اول حلوووقة

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
متباركين بهالليله اعزائي
وربي لا يحرمني هالحماس

على ليلة الأحد... يعني ليلة الجايه
بأذن الله
الحلقة الأولى

موفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن :)

----------


## كبرياء

:) ومن أول المتآبعين مآ يحتآج ..
أهم شي لآتخلينآ نحب وآحد زي حميد تآلي تذبحيه ..
من الحين أقولك هاهاهاي
سي يوو

----------


## أسرار الليل

ياااااااااااااي كششششششششخاااااااااات
ولله يا أميرهـ عششششفت الروآيـآت القطيفهـ من رواياتش ..
بجد كلمة روعه قليله على رواياتش ..
بجد حمااااااااااس ..
ننتظر الروآيه الجديدهـ .,,
ونبغى البارتات توويله هههههه
يعطيك الف عاافيه ..
^
^
..~

----------


## قطعة سكر

ياااااي امووورةجابت لنا روااية جديدة
وي اني من زمان انتظر روااايااتش الحلووة زيش
وان شاء الله تكون مثل ماعرفتوني كثر ماعرفني واحلا بعد
وان شاء الله اكون من اول المتاابعين
سي ياا..~

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا اليوم الحلقه الاولى 
وراح ننتظرها بفارغ الصبر
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## أموله

ننتظـر بحمـــــــــــــــــآٍس

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا اميره قاعدين على اعصابنا
بالانتظار
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## Princess

لكم شكري
عرفاني
تقديري

 :rolleyes: 


...

ولتبدأ الحكايه..

هنا

----------


## أمل الظهور

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

دائما اخر وحده  :sad2: 

اشتقنا له وانتظرناه طويلا

ربي يسلم فكرك

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكورة خيتو اميره 
على الروايه طبعا اني 
اول المتابعين ..
بانتظار الاجزاء الجايه 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

انا آخر من يعلم 
يلا نروح نشاهد مادري نتابع
سي يآآآ >> هناك

----------

